# Best feed?



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

What is the best food that I can feed my chickens to get the best egg production?


----------



## ScottishThunder (Jul 27, 2012)

I use an organic layer crumble from Country Junction. My local pet store carries it and the hens seem to like it. I also feed them any left over greens and vegetable scraps I get from cooking. I gave them their fist pumpkin this year and the loved it. It is also a natural dewormer which is a bonus as well. My hens seem to lay pretty regular with an egg missing once and awhile. I also read an article from Chickens Magazine which says you can feed your hens brewers grains. Most brewers will give it away for free as they boil it then it becomes waste. It is wet but can be frozen or dried for storage, plus it is usually free so who can argue with that.

Not sure if this was helpful.


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

I feed my hens and chickens a mix of corn, protein feedingstuff especially in "difficult" times as during the moult,and grass. 
I haven't enough space,otherwise i would offer them pasture


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

ScottishThunder said:


> I use an organic layer crumble from Country Junction. My local pet store carries it and the hens seem to like it. I also feed them any left over greens and vegetable scraps I get from cooking. I gave them their fist pumpkin this year and the loved it. It is also a natural dewormer which is a bonus as well. My hens seem to lay pretty regular with an egg missing once and awhile. I also read an article from Chickens Magazine which says you can feed your hens brewers grains. Most brewers will give it away for free as they boil it then it becomes waste. It is wet but can be frozen or dried for storage, plus it is usually free so who can argue with that.
> 
> Not sure if this was helpful.


Do you mean like coffee grains???


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

I would think coffee beans would be toxic to chickens. I think ScottishThunder is probably referring to grain such as barley or wheat which has been used in the brewing of beer or something similar.


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Ill have to check it out I got a brewing company not too far from me


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Our poultry free ranges on 12 acres from sun up to sun down, we supplement with whole kernel corn that we crack.


----------



## ScottishThunder (Jul 27, 2012)

I was referring to wheat and barley used in beer making. The boil the seeds use the water for making beer and toss the seeds. I also let them roam the backyard when I'm home to let them eat grass and bus an stuff. I don't have a big back yard but the 6 of them enjoy it. They especially like it when I flip over my wood cutting block and prices of firewood. Then they can get earthworms, beetles and what ever else had made a home there.


----------

